# Chubby cheeks facial presure



## Cmat1120 (Oct 22, 2019)

I'm a new archer trying to sort out my DL and anchor point and I'm having trouble finding a stable position without exerting facial pressure, mostly thanks to my chubby cheeks I think lol. I'm using paper to tell when I'm exerting facial pressure(usually gives me a right tear). I've tried moving my DL forward a bit and that helped a bit but I'm still having issues. In order to lock my knuckle behind my ear the string gets pulled into my cheek. If I cant my head a tiny bit I'm able to look through the peep while only barely feeling the kisser on my mouth and string on my nose, but this doesn't feel very natural. Ive tried researching without much success so I was wondering if anyone has any suggestions.

Thank you.


----------



## subconsciously (Aug 22, 2009)

Many factors involved. Would help to know what bow you are shooting. What is your measured draw length? What release are you shooting? Need more specifics to help.


----------



## Cmat1120 (Oct 22, 2019)

My measured draw length on the bow is 26.25(AMO), I'm shooting a wrist release cut down to be pretty short and I'm shooting a bear escape SD(short draw). I cut down the shaft on my release a bit which seemed to help me get into a more comfortable anchor point, but I'm not sure it helped with my facial pressure issue.


----------



## nuts&bolts (Mar 25, 2005)

Cmat1120 said:


> I'm a new archer trying to sort out my DL and anchor point and I'm having trouble finding a stable position without exerting facial pressure, mostly thanks to my chubby cheeks I think lol. I'm using paper to tell when I'm exerting facial pressure(usually gives me a right tear). I've tried moving my DL forward a bit and that helped a bit but I'm still having issues. In order to lock my knuckle behind my ear the string gets pulled into my cheek. If I cant my head a tiny bit I'm able to look through the peep while only barely feeling the kisser on my mouth and string on my nose, but this doesn't feel very natural. Ive tried researching without much success so I was wondering if anyone has any suggestions.
> 
> Thank you.


Simple. STOP locking your knuckle behind your ear. Don't try locking your thumb behind your neck, either (used to be popular). Heck...even skip string touching your nose. If you post a FOrm Photo, then, I can explain and show you HOW to shoot, with the string NOT touching your nose. Not theory. This was the solution for another shooter with "chubby cheeks" and anchoring with knuckle behind jaw, and forcing string to touch nose (super short ATA bow, as well).


----------



## bobcat102 (Jul 23, 2019)

most of the top pros do not have a lot of facial pressure... with that being said I think that as long as you do it consitently and the same every time you will be fine.


----------

